# scroll saw Corian bowls



## airman343 (Jul 26, 2020)

I want to use up some Corian scraps I have and decided to try my hand at making some bowls. Having trouble finding patterns. I don't want fretwork style, just simple closed bowl. Also since the Corian is 1/2 inch does that mean that I have to have 1/2 inch rings? ANY help and suggestions appreciated.


----------



## wichman3 (Sep 12, 2016)

> I want to use up some Corian scraps I have and decided to try my hand at making some bowls. Having trouble finding patterns. I don t want fretwork style, just simple closed bowl. Also since the Corian is 1/2 inch does that mean that I have to have 1/2 inch rings? ANY help and suggestions appreciated.
> 
> - airman343


Steve good is an excellent resource. Go to the pattern catalog from the main page.

https://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.com/


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Having worked with Corian I would expect it to be very "hard" on scroll saw blades unless you can get some that are carbide or diamond coated.

I don't see how you can get around the 1/2" thickness of the Corian other than gluing it in built up layers. You can use the Corian adhesive for this or epoxy and possibly a urethane glue (Groilla glue).

You might try making boxes with it. Use mitered corners glued together to get a smooth transition and inset the bottom. Then make an over lapping top with a dado around the lower edge to set into the box. 
Bigger pieces make good cutting boards and you can use a router to cut juice grooves.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I know some people cut Corian on a scroll saw and I have done it just a few times. Regular scroll saw blades will work. The problem I see in your plan is that when you finish cutting and assembling the bowl there will be a TON of sanding required. I know there is, when using wood. This is why I no longer make bowls.


----------

